# Sussex Pond Pudding



## Ishbel (Sep 28, 2006)

*SUSSEX** POND PUDDING*
This is a traditional British pudding, with a wonderful whole lemon in the centre of the suet pastry and a lovely, lemony sauce that oozes all over the plate – hence the name Pond Pudding!
 
Make a suet crust pastry with the following ingredients.
250g flour
125g suet
125ml water
10g baking powder
Pinch of salt 
 
100g unsalted  butter 
175g muscovado sugar (the dark brown soft sugar, or at a pinch you could use demerara)
1 large lemon, unwaxed if possible, but you should scrub it well and then, using a fork, prick it all over
 
Grease a one and a half-pint pudding basin with butter. Line the pudding basin with three-quarters of the pastry.  Leave aside. Cream butter and sugar until well-mixed and then place half into the pastry lined pudding basin. 
 
Then put in the pierced lemon and top lemon with the  and the remaining butter/sugar mix. Use the remaining suet pastry, make a lid, ensuring that the contents are tightly sealed. Cover with a couple of layers of kitchen foil.
 
Put sufficient water to come half way up the pudding basin into a large saucepan, when boiling, put the pudding in the saucepan. Cover with a lid and steam for 2 .5 hours.  (Keep checking the water level in the saucepan – do not allow it to boil dry!)
 
This doesn’t really need anything served with it, but if you like, make some British style custard or serve with double cream.


----------



## XeniA (Sep 28, 2006)

Any substitutions possible for the suet or crust? Love it, but can't get it.


----------



## Ishbel (Sep 28, 2006)

I don't make many steamed, suet crust puddings, but this is one of them and it definitely needs the suet! I know that Atora also do a vegetarian version, but don't know if it is available in Greece.

Here's a site that sells Atora suet and veg suet mix - maybe it's for sale in your supermarket, but you don't recognise the packaging?  http://www.britsuperstore.com/acatalog/Atora_Suet.html


----------



## XeniA (Sep 28, 2006)

Never seen it ...

Have been meaning to visit a British butcher in any event -- this will give me a good excuse! After all, it's the same animal so surely the suet's theoretically possible here, right?

In any event, thanks for a yummy recipe.


----------



## Ishbel (Sep 28, 2006)

Yep. I always have a pack of the Atora stuff in the pantry - but I usually buy fresh beef suet from my butcher. It is the fat from around the kidneys and just needs to be put through a 'mincer' to use it! The commercially made stuff is dusted with flour (I THINK it's just wheat flour, but may be cornflour) to keep the little short bits of suet separate before use.


----------

